# Vertical Slides?



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a slide/glide that works like a drawer slide only vertically? If so, what are they called and where can I find them?

Here is what I want to do:
I had this thought of building a spice rack that would fit on the back of the door of a upper cabinet that is too high to reach without a step stool. The idea is to have the spice rack pull straight down to eye level to make selection easy, then glide (probably spring assisted) back up and lock into its out of the way position on the back of the door.

Is there such a piece of hardware or perhaps an alternative way of accomplishing this? I sure would appreciate help accomplishing my little project.

Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Mary Anne
Just a normal flat stile glide will work but you will have to put some kind of peg or stop on it to keep it from sliding down all the time.

like this style

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21474


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have never seen anything like what you describe.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Mary Anne
just two normal drawerglide would do the trick
not so longe ago someone posted a boxthing where he hide his television
and here raise and lower it with a wire and two drawerglides


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, fellas! I especially appreciate the link, Jim. 
I am surprised there isn't such a thing available for this specific application. It would come in handy for so many storage solutions. Don't you just hate it when you come up with a good idea and no one has invented it yet? 

Next question, then, would be a way to add a spring assist for raising something on a drawer glide. As I understand it, the self-closers really don't have that much pull, do they? I probably won't have 100 lbs of spices as the glide Jim recommends is rated for, but it would be nice to be able to use as light a touch as possible for raising it back into place. I was thinking something spring-loaded sort of like a retractable hose reel. Or maybe a counter balance of some sort? Or maybe I am making it more complicated than it really is!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mary Anne 
That was just the style I was pointing out your right you don't need a 100lb rated slide.
I think you could just mount a small block of wood with a 1/4" piece of wooden dowel or metal pin and have go into the side of the spice rack that would be mounted on the track that way you could lock it in place or even have different heights you could set the spice rack at.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

u could try those drawer slides that keep the drawer from slamming, im not sure how powerful it is but just for spices maybe that would hold, and ud have to pull it down and push it up but ud have to do it anyways 
next thought is talk to someone about making them and make some money from the idea


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a similar idea for my mom. All I could think of was those sewing machine/tv lift things. To big and way too expensive. Thanks for starting this, mom may get some extra storage after all!


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10842

Pull-Down Shelving System, 5PD Series
there are all sorts of cabinet lift type hardware. for the doors, racks, and even one for a kitchen aid.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

*KayBee*
The only thing I found online that comes remotely close is this Rev-a-Shelf unit. Too big and bulky and takes up too much cabinet space for my purposes, but maybe something that would help your mom.

I also found this pull down spice rack, but it is just cheap plastic crap and not enough storage.

*DaveR*
Now you're talking, Dave. Could you refer me to an example of the sliding chest stays? Meanwhile, I'll look into sash counterweights. Good ideas!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Mary Anne the only trouble with what you are proposing is that the weight will vary as you will have to balance in the neutral if you use some of the spices it will not stay down & if you over fill the jars it will not stay up so I think the best solution would be something like Jim suggests a locking mechanism of sorts perhaps a bullet catch fitted into the back of the spice rack with 2 or more detents inthe door back for the ball to locate into
God bless 
Trevor


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank a lot, everyone! I appreciate the thought you put into this. Now I have a few ideas how it might work. Unless someone chimes in with another idea, I'll probably start simple with the drawer glide and add a pulley and counterweight if needed. A dowel or maybe a sliding spring bolt to hold it in position. Or maybe magnets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A sliding dovetail would work. Hide a couple springs or a counterweight behind the rack. It could have a catch a the bottom, just pull out to release.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, *Bob*, that's another really good idea. Making it a wooden joint is appealing.

It sounds so simple coming from you guys. 
I have gained so much knowledge and confidence since I signed on here.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

I concur with *TopamaxSurvivor* and am of the opinion that a well-cut sliding dovetail coupled to a pair of strong rare-earth magnets to keep it locked in place would be the optimal KISS solution (an thus the best).

Essentially, the drawer slide would allow too much freedom when pulling it down and a properly sized dovetail would avoid the dangerous freewheling effect.

Counterweight was also the first solution that came to my mind but think Occam's Razor and make yourself a favor avoiding future maintenance and complications.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw one of those a number of years ago. I believe it was a T-Slot application.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mary Anne. That sounds like a slick idea. The slides for drawers with a spring loaded lock pin to keep it up sounds like the most straight forward and doable. I say spring loaded so that you make sure it is engaged until you want the rack down. If it can vibrate out, the whole thing will drop when you open the door.

One word of caution on the weight of the rack and all the spices- will the door hinges handle it?? Kitchen doors usually don't have high capacity hinges so you have to make sure you're not having to replace hinges each year. Good luck and post the finished product for us all to see…...


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm loving the idea of this myself. I have so many lightbulbs going off in my head about this, it's blinding.

I think the sliding dovetail with rare earth magnets sounds amazing for a project I'm been pondering.

What's the best way to arrange stopping the drawer at the bottom of its travel?

Also, how do you rig the counterweight?


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Mary Anne, did you ever nail down a design on this?


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I have built this and it works great. I'm in the process of submitting it to one of the magazines for publication, but can tell you it does work great.

I'll post here when it's in the magazine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Cozmo,

I haven't built it yet… I got side-tracked by, among other things, a Pot-bellied pig who adopted me and had to build her a Pig Palace. LOL Then there was the chore of rebuilding some cabinets that I foolishly hired someone else to build (30 yrs of experience - lying bastard). I am learning a lot, but clearly, I have a heck of a time getting to the projects *I* want to build. I am still fussing around with the design in the meantime; I really want to do this. Thanks for asking!

*zzzzdoc*

Cool!! Any hints you care on your design that you care to share? Are you going for the sliding dovetails and rare earth magazines? I think several of us will be interested to see it. Good luck on your magazine submission!


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

No hints until publication, as with some publications they won't publish the work if it has been submitted elsewhere online. I think it's very creative and I've never seen anything like it. I use it every day and am quite happy with it.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

zzzzzdoc….thats just mean! haha


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> No hints until publication, as with some publications they won t publish the work if it has been submitted elsewhere online. I think it s very creative and I ve never seen anything like it. I use it every day and am quite happy with it.
> 
> - zzzzdoc


Did this ever get published?


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

No, I never got around to submitting it. And now I'm moving and rebuilding a much more elaborate shop, so, to say the least, I'm extremely busy.

I'll be taking it down from the cabinet its attached to for the move, and hopefully I'll take some good pictures and get it published.

It, years later, still works great. The original idea was a very good one. And, no, still not spilling the beans.


----------

